# Sad Donkey



## crackerjackjack (Mar 28, 2008)

We moved Lily on monday to seperate her from the others so she will be alone when she foals with no donkey interference. Well, she is so sad. She really acts like she misses the other two. Does anyone have any suggestions on what we can do?

Also the area that she is in has just a small amount of grass. I was told by the person I got her from not to let her eat any grass. This was after she had been there for two days. Will this grass hurt her. There is no fescue in it.

Thanks


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 28, 2008)

As long as there is no fescue in it and she is able to get at just a small amount she should be fine in it. She is getting hay too?? Does she have a companion who you could trust to put in with her, that would be fine with a foal as well? It might put her more at ease for foaling. I have had mine foal in the pasture with all the minis and also alone in a stall. Poor girl




give her a extra hug from me.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Mar 28, 2008)

crackerjackjack said:


> We moved Lily on monday to seperate her from the others so she will be alone when she foals with no donkey interference. Well, she is so sad. She really acts like she misses the other two. Does anyone have any suggestions on what we can do?
> 
> Also the area that she is in has just a small amount of grass. I was told by the person I got her from not to let her eat any grass. This was after she had been there for two days. Will this grass hurt her. There is no fescue in it.
> 
> Thanks


She is getting hay. The grass in the area is very little and she is eating hay mainly. I don't have another donkey I can put with her that I can trust. Just my two. I am so sad for her.


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, poor Lily, I hope her times passes quickly, and her



arrives soon!!

Give her a hug from us as well!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 28, 2008)

Does she have any p[laytoys in with her? like a milkjug, with a few stones in to toss around, my donkeys and horses love to play with them, and when they break..toss them and use anopther empty jug..really cheap toy. She should learn to adjust to being in alone. She can see and hear the others right?


----------



## GlacierRidge (Apr 2, 2008)

I have two donkeys too, and my pregnant one is just like yours and gets very depressed and upset when away from her buddy. It has taken some arranging....but it's come down to I'm just going to have to stall both of them, side by side, when that time comes.....if I don't want her too upset. She'll pace and slam her head into the side of the stall wall or fence, she gets very upset. That is why I bred her. Hoping I can take my other donkey out to drive, and the other will still have a buddy with her and not get quite so upset. We'll see.....might not work, but I still get another donkey out of it hopefully! ha ha ha

Angie


----------

